# Info on Ocean Time Resort in MD



## dopeyfav (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been offered an RCI exchange into Ocean Time Resort in mid-May of 2009.  I have never been to Ocean City & would appreciate any input as to the resort itself as well as the area in general.

Thank you in advance.
Rhonda


----------



## akfoss (Jul 4, 2008)

*Ocean Time Info*

Rhonda,

My wife and family have gone to Ocean City every August for more than 15 years.  We love the week away at the beach.  Ocean Time property is ocean block, with each unit having an ocean view.  The unit faces sideways, so you have to look right to see the ocean.  However, you are less than one block from the sand.  It is located at 136th street.  The boardwalk goes from before 1st street until 27th, so you have to drive to go there.  I believe Ocean Time shares an indoor pool with The Waves property.  These are older, smaller properties, definitely not 5 star.  However, they are in a great location, in a great place for families.  There are very good restaurants, many beach activities, and friendly people.  

Good luck if you go, I hope you enjoy it as much as we do.

Allan


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Good Time to see Ocean City, before the crowds arrive*

As an owner with Oceantime..it is not a 5 star resorts..the same is true with  most timeshares in Ocean City.(this is a beach area, mother nature has the upper hand here) ...but its clean, and you are within 150 steps to the beach...
All are 2 bedrooms, spacious, full kitchen, large dinning room table for six to handle a group. The two bedrooms are separated by two bathrooms for the family/guests with sensitive ears. You also have washer/dryer in unit.
As the previous response noted..you are located on 136th street..good news, away for the Boardwalk, bad news, away from the Boadwalk area..but OC does have bus service for $2 per day...unlimited rides up and down Coastal Hwy and it stops right at 136th St.  Hop on all off all you want.
The units are due for an update with furnishings..but the association has not enforced it yet..but I know we are due...just like most Timeshare in Ocean City have, are in the process or soon to be done.
The check in process has always been easy and quick and its only about 2 blocks from OceanTime..
What are you main concerns..and maybe I can answer those questions..
Many friends and family has stayed at Oceantime and they all enjoyed themselves very much..I'm sure you will do it you don't expect Wyndham quality.


----------



## Emily (Jul 5, 2008)

Oceantime has pool access at the Waves which is across the parking lot. The pool at the Waves is still heated in May which is nice in case you find the water at the beach too cool.

There is a KFC/Taco Bell and  mini golf across the highway.  On the corner is a traffic signal, so crossing the highway is not an issue.  There is also a bus stop for the town bus on that block if you choose to use the OC shuttle buses.

If you have children, Jolly Roger amusement has a wrist band all day pass but I'm not sure when they open for the season - you can check their www.

The weather in May has been considerably warmer and nice the last few years.  The beach at 136th street is quiet and not crowded.  Great to walk, play ball and fly kites.  We live less than an hour away and also own at Waves.

If you have any specific area questions, I'd be glad to give it a try.


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 6, 2008)

*put on hold*

We are giving a gift to our neice.....Living in MD she picked this area.  I just put Ocean Time on Hold.........What can you tell me about it ?  I got 
Sept.18, 2009 checkin.  What will the weather be like...is there a whirlpool tub in all the units.  It would be nice for her to have one...TIA


----------



## Emily (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunfest in OC is usually scheduled for the 3rd weekend of September and is a Fri-Sun event with lots going on.  We go to this every year and last year it was 90, hot, humid on Sat. I think there was a short rain shower late in the afternoon.

The weather is still in the 80s in September.  Since it is hurricane season, it can be wetter depending on what weather systems are going on from Fla - Carolinas.  Generally this area of Md, De is not involved in actual weather events - very seldom, but we do have rain.

There are indoor mini golf, bowling, movie and movie rental places nearby.  There is also shopping at the outlets which are located between Rehoboth and Lewes DE on Rt 1.  There is no sales tax in DE and September is a good time for end of season shopping.

I'm not a big fan of OC restaurants for quality or price. We have been to many/most over the years and I don't have a favorite or even a "like alot" OC restaurant.

With that said, there is Fagers Island which is nice and has good food.  Some buffets - Bonfire, Phillips, can be hit or miss - I would only go on a Saturday evening in the off season.  These are good any night in the summer when the food turns over constantly. Someone recently told me the Fat Tuna Grill in Ocean View is good but I haven't eaten there.  

My favorite place to eat in that area is Five Guys Burgers in Bethany on the main street.  I eat there every few weeks.  They have great burgers and the fries are as good/better than boardwalk fries.


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Some of my favorites*

The units do have whirlpool tub..just hope you get a unit where it works..regular size tub with jets in the master bedroom.
Check out th website for OC: http://www.ocean-city.com
They must visit Seacrets Bar & Grill at 49th Street..on the bay.
Great scene for young ones and old ones who still think they are young.
During the week the bar has half price for Jerk Chicken and Steamed Shrimp with  Old Bay seasonings.  YUM... plus drinks discounts too.  
Also..love the Crab Cakes at Green Turtle.  But if the take the Bus..they can hop on and off and explore and find their own places...great gift..


----------



## dopeyfav (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who replied to my inquiry about Ocean Time.  The info is great.  
Enjoy the rest of the summer.
Rhonda


----------



## SBK (Jul 8, 2008)

*Sunfest in Ocean City*

We have been going to Sunfest in Ocean City for about 15 years -- it is one of the main reasons that we bought our unit at the Coconut Malorie.  

The Kite Festival at the Kite Loft is one of the highlights of the event.  The sight of a hundred or more kites in the air is just spectacular.    

For restaurants, we really like Fager's Island -- which is adjacent to our unit at the Coconut Malorie.  They have elegant dining upstairs and good bar/light fare downstairs.  You really must go one evening to watch the sun drop into the bay to the perfectly timed playing of the 1812 Overture.

We also like BJ's North and Shennanagan's (on the boardwalk).


----------

